# Unusual species for a 55 Gallon tank?



## DJMonty (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi, everyone.

I am looking for unusual species for my 55 Gallon tank. This is not limited to fish, but rather to everything that can survive in a fish tank. Inverts, amphibians, fish, etc.

My question to you is: What weird and unusual species would you personally keep in a 55 Gallon tank? This question also applies to 40 Gallon tanks.

Thanks!


----------



## b819east (Sep 17, 2011)

i have a flowerhorn and a crayfish in my tank they get along fine for a flowerhorn supposedly being more agressive then an oscar, which i will be gettin soon


----------



## spike0544 (Aug 29, 2010)

Flowerhorns are very cool fish, but I believe the recommended minimum size tank is a 75 gallon for one fish. How about a shrimp tank, you could have close to 1000 shrimp in your tank. That would make for a very interesting tank. I am planning a 40 gallon dwarf puffer tank. I just need to get the okay from the wife. B18East, I hope your not planning to put that Oscar in with the Flowerhorn, you may run into some big problems down the road.


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey (Aug 4, 2010)

A fish i find very interesting but have never kept yet is the Ctenopoma acutirostre. Would work great in the 55 gallon and you could do some other fish that won't fit in his mouth like rainbowfish.


----------



## b819east (Sep 17, 2011)

what kind of problems would i have?


----------



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

I would get a turtle


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey (Aug 4, 2010)

b819east said:


> what kind of problems would i have?


well first off your tank is too small. And flowerhorns are very territorial toward other cichlids and if your not getting a 90+ gallon tank, I wouldn't try it.


----------



## DJMonty (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks, guys.

Leopard Ctenopoma seem quite cool. I might get one of those.

I don't believe a flowerhorn would be okay in a 55 Gallon.

A shrimp only tank? Seems quite interesting.... Though I doubt I could have anywhere near 1000, there'd be no room for them to move. If someone can validate the stocking numbers, or post a different stocking level, the shrimp only tank would probably be what I go for.

Last but not least, the turtle. Bearing in mind I've not researched these, I doubt one would fit in a 55 Gallon.


----------



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

A 55 gallon is perfect for a musk turtle since they only grow to be around 5"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DJMonty (Oct 11, 2011)

I'll admit, the idea of a turtle seems fascinating. I've narrowed it down to a Musk Turtle, or a shrimp only tank. However, I may convert it into a vivarium, and stock tomato frogs. I'm just so overwhelmed with the opportunities available.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Oct 16, 2011)

you know what would be an unusual species for a 55 gallon Tank?

A Single Betta!


----------



## DJMonty (Oct 11, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> you know what would be an unusual species for a 55 gallon Tank?
> 
> A Single Betta!


From what I've read, Bettas get stressed out by larger spaces.


----------



## spike0544 (Aug 29, 2010)

I have read anywhere from 10-20 shrimp per gallon depending on filtration and plants. Even if you stay on the low end that is over 500. Someone with more experience may chime in as I have just started my first shrimp tank. I am keeping RCS in a 20 gallon and I am not going to worry until I get over 200 in there.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

What exactly do you think bettas need as a tank?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DJMonty (Oct 11, 2011)

diablo13 said:


> What exactly do you think bettas need as a tank?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I personally think a 20 gallon for a single male. I'm basing this 'get stressed by large spaces' thing on the experience of others, and what I've read.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Ok, I thought you meant like 5 gallons as a larger space. I personally think 5 as a minimum, but some people do 2.5
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

